# Sierra Navada Pale Ale



## Timmsy (13/1/09)

Am thinking at giving this tastey pale ale a shot after having a few here i Adelaide. I tried to search for a few recipes but couldnt really find anything. So i was wandering what are some peoples experiences and tried recipes with this. I look on there web sit to find this...... 

*alcohol content 5.6% by volume**yeast Top-fermenting Ale Yeast**beginning gravity 13.0 Plato**bittering hops Magnum & Perle**ending gravity 2.8 Plato**finishing hops Cascade**bitterness units 37**malts Two-row Pale & Caramel*

So any help would great!


----------



## buttersd70 (13/1/09)

Timmsy said:


> Am thinking at giving this tastey pale ale a shot after having a few here i Adelaide. I tried to search for a few recipes but couldnt really find anything. So i was wandering what are some peoples experiences and tried recipes with this. I look on there web sit to find this......
> 
> *alcohol content 5.6% by volume**yeast Top-fermenting Ale Yeast**beginning gravity 13.0 Plato**bittering hops Magnum & Perle**ending gravity 2.8 Plato**finishing hops Cascade**bitterness units 37**malts Two-row Pale & Caramel*
> 
> So any help would great!



several variants in this thread timmsy....cant vouch for them,though, cos it's not my cuppa tea. 
link


----------



## Timmsy (13/1/09)

buttersd70 said:


> several variants in this thread timmsy....cant vouch for them,though, cos it's not my cuppa tea.
> link



Thanks butters that will help with my attempt  and i should play around with the search function abit more me thinks.....


----------



## buttersd70 (13/1/09)

Timmsy said:


> Thanks butters that will help with my attempt  and i should play around with the search function abit more me thinks.....



The search function is a pita, to be honest.....but there is a firefox add-on for AHB search....brilliant. Works a treat.


----------



## Jye (13/1/09)

Check out some of the US forum for a recipe, its their holy grail a bit like guys here cloning LCPA.


----------



## Aaron (13/1/09)

http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=sierra...pale+ale+recipe


----------



## rwmingis (13/1/09)

Hey Timmsy,

My old LHBS owner was a fantastic brewer and judge. He formulated this recipe based on his tasting of SNPA and won first place in a competition once, see below.

Also found this one where the author claims to have obtained some info from the brewery itself (see attached), haven't tested this one tho'

Good luck

Rob

American Pale Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-A American Pale Ales, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.056
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 4 Max Clr: 11 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 21.00 Wort Size (L): 21.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.50
Anticipated OG: 1.041 Plato: 10.12
Anticipated SRM: 8.4
Anticipated IBU: 30.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 24.71 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.034 SG 8.65 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
88.9 4.00 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Great Britain 82.23 3
5.6 0.25 kg. Crystal 75L Great Britian 73.58 75
5.6 0.25 kg. Wheat Malt America 82.23 2

Potential represented as Yield, Fine Grind Dry Basis.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.50 20.4 60 min.
25.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.50 6.8 15 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.50 3.4 1 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.50 0.0 Dry Hop


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 gm Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

Saf S-04 Safale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 4.50
Water Qts: 12.14 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 11.49 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.55 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 77 Time: 30


Total Mash Volume L: 14.49 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.  

View attachment Sierra_Nevada_Pale_Ale.doc


----------



## razz (13/1/09)

I got mine from one of the US boards were the author claims he rang the brewer. I've made this twice and it's a cracker.

Type: All Grain
Date: 1/10/2008 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 44.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 88.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 93.33 % 
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (115.0 EBC) Grain 6.67 % 
30.00 gm Magnum [12.20 %] (60 min) Hops 21.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Pearle [6.30 %] (25 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
60.00 gm Cascade 07 [6.80 %] (10 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade 07 [6.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 tsp koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs Americal ale Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.052 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.81 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.21 % 
Bitterness: 38.0 IBU Calories: 487 cal/l 
Est Color: 14.7 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 7.50 kg 
Sparge Water: 29.01 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Step Add 22.50 L of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 
15 min Mashout Heat to 76.0 C over 15 min 76.0 C


----------



## MattC (13/1/09)

Timmsy, this attachment is from the BYO magazine (US) 150 classic clone recipes. Should be close. Im guessing you are doing all grain?


----------



## daemon (13/1/09)

That scan seems on the money, as you can tell by my avatar I certainly enjoy the SNPA  Didn't realise there was so much cascade at flameout and dry hopped, no wonder you can smell it!

It was the savour of beers when I went to the USA, so many others were hit and miss. My fallback was the Sam Adams Boston Lager, at least most places used to sell it! Best I had was the 60 Minute IPA, now that had some bite to it! Oh, and a tallie of SNPA was about AU$3 at the local supermarkets in many places, was quite enjoyable as a starter for the night (especially if they had nothing else....).


----------



## Batz (13/1/09)

MattC said:


> Timmsy, this attachment is from the BYO magazine (US) 150 classic clone recipes. Should be close. Im guessing you are doing all grain?




I've made that a while back and liked it,must do another.

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (13/1/09)

Have enjoyed the original and made this many times. Think it is pretty similar to the 40L recipe provided earlier by razz. It's easy and have given this recipe to a few newbs who have brewed it as their maiden AG. Has turned out great every time.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Inspectors Pocket Sierra Nevada Pale Ale Clone


Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.15 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 8.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 39.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.90 kg Pale Malt (2 Row), Barrett Burston - GalaGrain 92.20 % 
0.33 kg Crystal (Joe White) (74.6 SRM) Grain 7.80 % 
14.00 gm Magnum [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 22.1 IBU 
14.00 gm Pearle [8.00 %] (30 min) Hops 10.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [6.40 %] (10 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
50.00 gm Cascade [6.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale Yeast (Fermentis #US - 05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule:
Total Grain Weight: 4.23 kg
----------------------------
60 min Mash In - Sacc Rest 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out 77.0 C


----------



## Swinging Beef (13/1/09)

Ive never had a SNPA.. how does it compare against a LCPA?
Is it hoppier? ect?


----------



## Screwtop (13/1/09)

Swinging Beef said:


> Ive never had a SNPA.. how does it compare against a LCPA?
> Is it hoppier? ect?



LCPA is LCPA and SNPA is - well....SNPA

Surprised!!!!

Screwy


----------



## kabooby (13/1/09)

I have made the same recipe Screwy. Comes out great.

The SNPA I had here was not so good. Wasn't bad but wasn't excellent.

It must be a good beer fresh. You don't get a reputation like that for no reason

Kabooby


----------



## Jye (13/1/09)

Swinging Beef said:


> Ive never had a SNPA.. how does it compare against a LCPA?
> Is it hoppier? ect?



SNPA is very much a gateway beer and at the low end for an APA, not as aggressively hopped as LCPA. I also find LCPA more resinous due the huge amount of late hops they use when brewing.

If you like hops then I dont think you will stick to SNPA for very long.


----------



## Screwtop (13/1/09)

Jye said:


> SNPA is very much a gateway beer and at the low end for an APA, not as aggressively hopped as LCPA. I also find LCPA more resinous due the huge amount of late hops they use when brewing.
> 
> If you like hops then I dont think you will stick to SNPA for very long.




I think that the hop balance is really nice in SNPA Jye :lol:


----------



## Jye (13/1/09)

Screwtop said:


> I think that the hop balance is really nice in SNPA Jye :lol:



Well arent you just a delicate flower :lol:


----------



## KillerRx4 (13/1/09)

I think Ive heard/read LCPA is based on SNPA. 

For a few years Ive been drinking LCPA as my only reference to a APA style. 

Some great & hoppy fresh, some probably badly handled & not so fresh but still reasonable & tasty. 

About a year ago I found a localish source for SNPA & I was excited to be able to sample what has in my experience been touted as epitomising the APA style. 

From the first smell & taste I wished i had a LCPA on hand to taste side by side because it was so much same same.


----------



## Bizier (14/1/09)

Swinging Beef said:


> Ive never had a SNPA.. how does it compare against a LCPA?
> Is it hoppier? ect?



I like that in one Brew Strong episode, Jamil Zainasheff spoke of his ANHC experience and commented quickly but positively on LCPA being like SNPA "only better".

I have never forked over the wad of cash when I have seen SNPA, so I have no no idea other than the interepretations of others, including one American friend who called it Colledge Juice or something along those lines because it is so cheap there.


----------



## Swinging Beef (14/1/09)

Bizier said:


> I like that in one Brew Strong episode, Jamil Zainasheff spoke of his ANHC experience and commented quickly but positively on LCPA being like SNPA "only better".


I had heard that, too, but was after other opinions.


----------



## Timmsy (14/1/09)

Hay guys yes i will be doing all grain. So to all that had replied thanks a million for the help as there is a wealth of info here. I will be buying a few bottles at the end of the week and i might also buy a few LCPA to try side by side. I wont be giving this a shot till the end of the month when i have a free fermenter as all 3 are been used at the moment. Again thanks


----------



## Zizzle (14/1/09)

Well after nearly a year in Yankland, many SNPAs drunk on both coasts, I would choose a fresh LCPA for my taste buds every time.

SNPA is pretty ubiquitous on the east coast now too. Along with Sam Adams Boston Lager. People even just say "give me a green label".

Those two are almost like the VB and XXXX of beers here: bloody everywhere, you can rely on having one or the other at every pub. And I'm sure either beer would kick in the teeth of most Aussie swill drinkers and they would hate it. Yanks brew crap beer after all.

Pale Ale doesn't even seem to be a very big style here. It's all about the IPAs.

I really enjoy the Stone PA, but then again I don't think those guys could brew a crap beer if they tried. I'm a fanboi.


----------



## johnno (14/1/09)

Long thread about it here.

http://forum.northernbrewer.com/viewtopic....f=4&t=15532

johnno


----------



## browndog (14/1/09)

> Pale Ale doesn't even seem to be a very big style here. It's all about the IPAs.



That is interesting Zizzle, seems to me, the Yank taste buds aregravitating towards IPA, much the same as a hop head home brewer does.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## rwmingis (14/1/09)

KillerRx4 said:


> About a year ago I found a localish source for SNPA & I was excited to be able to sample what has in my experience been touted as epitomising the APA style.



OMG! You must tell me this source that you speak of! Am an expat. in Sydney, and haven't had this in donkeys years!


----------



## KillerRx4 (14/1/09)

http://www.leuracellars.com.au/list.asp?id=38

Not really close to Coogee though  

Platinum Cellars might stock it too.


----------



## kabooby (14/1/09)

Platinum Cellars in Bellevue Hill had a few in the fridge yesterday. Personally I think you can get a much better APA for your money. 

Kabooby


----------



## rwmingis (14/1/09)

KillerRx4 said:


> http://www.leuracellars.com.au/list.asp?id=38
> 
> Not really close to Coogee though
> 
> Platinum Cellars might stock it too.




Thanks for this! Will look around, important thing is knowing that it's around. Has been years since I've had it, so would be interested to see how my palate's change since I've become hooked...

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## kram (15/1/09)

I got a bottle of SNPA from one of the decent bottle shops in West End. While SN never exported here because they wanted the beer under refridgeration the whole time, I picked one up warm off the shelf next to the window. About half way to the best before date, it lacked the aroma and flavour intensity of Cascade that you'd expect from the many recipes floating around. Saying that, i'd prefer to try it fresh to make a fair comparison to LCPA which i've had a few of at varying points in aging and as with APAs, fresher is better.


----------



## Bizier (15/1/09)

Brewing Bob said:


> OMG! You must tell me this source that you speak of! Am an expat. in Sydney, and haven't had this in donkeys years!



Camperdown Cellars on Darlinghurst Rd nr the Cross has them... but they are near $10 per bottle...

ED: and they were too close to the fluoros for me to buy one at that price.


----------



## eamonnfoley (15/1/09)

Bizier said:


> I like that in one Brew Strong episode, Jamil Zainasheff spoke of his ANHC experience and commented quickly but positively on LCPA being like SNPA "only better".
> 
> I have never forked over the wad of cash when I have seen SNPA, so I have no no idea other than the interepretations of others, including one American friend who called it Colledge Juice or something along those lines because it is so cheap there.



Problem is LCPA has declined of late. I noticed it on tap at the Freo Brewery, followed a couple months later in the bottle. the hop flavour has changed significantly - somewhat rough melony rather than flowery/citrisy. Hoping its only temporary. It makes you wonder if they are still using cascade flowers, or they've subbed something out.


----------



## Lukes (24/1/09)

Found this today from last year:
http://www.sierranevada.com/beers/harvest_southern.html


----------



## beersatan (24/1/09)

The LC tap beers have lost their cascade smack in the face and the stubbies taste like a totally different beer now.
They still taste worlds better than commercials but IMHO LCPA and LCBA(my ex favourite) have both changed so much that I don't have a favourite beer anymore.

SNPA is OK but for the bucks there are heaps of other beers out there to try or even better... brew!

I hope everyone has their signature on the craft brewing fair go petition to make good beer affordable and even more importantly - survive.


----------



## dr K (24/1/09)

Pop into your trusted homebrew shop and buy some 2007 Cascade (while stocks last as they say). The 2007 crop was, and is, truly sensational.
SNPA is a very refined and very well balanced beer (when you can get it) and deserving of its position as the benchmark APA, the APA style is derived from the English Pale Ale and I understand that there is still a catergory in the AABC that describes Australian Pale Ale. A highly hopped EPA would be poo-poo'd even more than a highly hopped OzPA. Just as an EPA should be redolent of hop aroma without blowing your nose out so should an APA, you need to be able to identify the components of the aroma and taste and not be smacked out by dominant charcters that may well mask some major underlying problems.
Suggestion only, knock up a fairly low IBU APA with a damn fine shot of Cascade at the end, say 8gm/l.

K


----------



## oldbugman (24/1/09)

Bizier said:


> I like that in one Brew Strong episode, Jamil Zainasheff spoke of his ANHC experience and commented quickly but positively on LCPA being like SNPA "only better".


It was a nice fresh keg of LCPA though. If only it was mandatory for pubs to serve it that fresh.


----------



## Goose (24/1/09)

Awesome brew this one.

Tried it in transit just a few days ago:







and am sure from the pic of the barmaid that served me, you can tell where it was taken :


----------



## dr K (24/1/09)

Ahh... SNPA orientated ML as opposed to the old SNAFU orientated ML.
What a difference a day makes..this Obama guy is working very quickly...

K


----------



## reviled (25/1/09)

dr K said:


> Suggestion only, knock up a fairly low IBU APA with a damn fine shot of Cascade at the end, say 8gm/l.
> 
> K



160g of late cascade in a 20litre batch :icon_drool2: Sounds the business!!


----------



## bcp (5/5/11)

razz said:


> I got mine from one of the US boards were the author claims he rang the brewer. I've made this twice and it's a cracker.
> 
> Type: All Grain
> Date: 1/10/2008
> ...



Just tried it - not even fully carbonated yet and this is an absolute cracker! Thanks Razz.


----------



## hsb (3/10/11)

Just planning one of these - are UK pale malts such as MO/GP OK as a base malt, or better avoided?
Was going to lump my base malt in with ESB and a Stout so MO/GP would be easier but I'd go a different malt if it's worth it?
Cheers.


Really like the 'citrus/pine/grapefruit' thing with this APA, really don't like the passion fruit thing with others. Ewww, passion fruit


----------



## rwmingis (3/10/11)

By the way guys, Dan Murphy's is now selling it by the case at $75 each for the Hefe and the original APA. There's also the Torpedo IPA which I have been waiting for forever! it's a little more exxy, but worth it.

Cheers,

Rob


----------

